# West Michigan 2 Man 3d Travelling League



## Mac Workz (May 18, 2009)

Hi Folks!

It is that time again - time to start shooting 3d. I cant think of a better way for honing bow hunting skills than by shooting multiple 3d courses during the summer months.

I am pleased to announce that after a year hiatus, we are now moving forward with the re-organization of the West Michigan Bowhunters Traveling 3d League.

This West Michigan Bowhunters League is a 2 person team 3d traveling archery league for bow hunters in West Michigan. As in previous years, the league is intended to offer affordable access to area 3d courses as part of a rotating weeknight league. Unlike in previous years, the League will be designed around the formation of three area hubs. Each hub will facilitate its own hub league and will affiliate with 3d courses that are located in that specific area, hopefully with a drive time not to exceed thirty minutes.

We are currently organizing three hubs in West Michigan: Holland, Muskegon and Grand Rapids.

Each hub league will start during the 3rd or 4th week of May and last eight (8) weeks, rotating between that hubs affiliate 3d courses. During weeks 9 and 10, each Hub will convene its own league tornament to finalize top league finishers. Details of this venue are still under development. A finalTop Dawg tournament will be held on the 12th week to determine the individual league champion. All Hub participants are invited to participate in this event.

Participation fees have been set at $35 per person or $60 per team if you know who you want to shoot with. Partners will be assigned as needed. A weekly fee, generally ranging between $10 and 12 per person will be paid by each participant to the 3d course chosen for that weeks shoot. _Shoot nights for each hub are tentatively planned for Tuesdays or Wednesdays, but that may change due to course participation and availability_. More will follow on this as the list of affiliate 3d courses are finalized by each hub.

It is our hope that this league will offer area bow hunters exceptional opportunities to hone skills while also expanding friendships and lineages with other West Michigan bow hunters.

If you are interested, please hit your [REPLY] button and provide the information included in the list below. Alternatively, you may call one of the three individuals referenced below to sign-up or to discuss specific questions you might have. Either way, we will follow-up with you to discuss your interest and to provide you with information specific to your chosen hub, including selected courses, shooting dates and time.

Please note that we hope you will copy this per chance you know of a place to post this solicitation, perhaps your favorite bow shop, archery club or church group.

Thank you for your time, 

Matt Clark 616-322-7057,
Mike Case 616-485-9756,
Bob Mack 616-446-9509

Bow Hunters <[EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL]> 

* * * * *
Last Name:
First Name:
Preferred Email Address:
Street Address:
City:
State and Zip:
Cell Phone:
Home Phone:
Hub Preferance [GR/Muskegon/Holland]:


----------



## msp21 (Jul 20, 2003)

Last Name: Wehler
First Name: Scott
Preferred Email Address: [email protected]
Street Address: 104 Tabby Trail Dr
City: Sparta
State and Zip: MI 49345
Cell Phone: 616-322-3434
Home Phone: na
Hub Preferance [GR/Muskegon/Holland]: GR

What time do the shoots start at and can I still get in them since they have already started?


----------

